# God I just hate living up here



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

:evil: 

Spent a morning on the small stream I love earlier this week. Started off slow but then it picked up. I covered 2 miles upstream acourding to the GPS.

Here is one of the smaller fish.









near the end of the trip I made a nice cast and layed it down just under a log above a rock. This guy was waiting for me and made some really nice runs up and down the stream before I was able to get him. 










you have to love small streams 

Here is a pic of where he was laying at.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try and make the best of it! A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do! Just no way around it.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

those are some nice fish and that is one awesome picture of the stream sweet...Cya Slick


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

i could never give up the sound of police sirens and rush hour traffic for trout and quiet streams...but thats just me..too each his own:SHOCKED: beautiful pics..ty


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

y2ba said:


> i could never give up the sound of police sirens and rush hour traffic for trout and quiet streams...but thats just me..too each his own:SHOCKED: beautiful pics..ty



Yep I really miss the rush hour thats the hardest part. I remember leaving a place on teligraph at 5:10 and getting out of the parking lot by 6:00. Boy do i miss that stuff :lol:


----------



## Hooked115 (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome pictures, i cant wait to get up there and spend some time in those streams.

Joel


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

How dare you blasphem Gods country:xzicon_sm


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

......Now let's see some photos of Da UP in mid-winter before the plows get a-goin....How dare you show photos of only the good times.....Well it's like living in an Ice-Box 7 months a year....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the report and the photos. It's a tough job, but someone must do it. :lol:


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

gods country,I so feel sorry for you,nice pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluekim7 (Mar 24, 2005)

might have to make a trip to the UP. Never fished up there and it is beautiful country.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

How can you sleep at night time with all those bright things in the sky:lol: 
Cant wait to get back up to Gods country.
Matt


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

bluekim7 said:


> might have to make a trip to the UP....


25 years ago (on July 3rd) that's what my wife and I said to each other and we never looked back - I think Brandon is figuring out why!


----------

